# Wheel well tire clearance 1965 GTO



## jwest5226 (Jan 3, 2022)

What are the largest tire sizes front and back that will clear wheel wells? I'm thinking 15 or 16 inch wheels, 7" wide front, 8" wide rear. Would really appreciate input.


----------

